# Is Paclobutrazol WP the same thing as bushmaster?



## shaggyballs (Dec 5, 2014)

I found something called Paclobutrazol WP on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171570419464?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Is this the same thing as bushmaster?
What is WP?
Is this a weaker version.

I would like to use this on a outdoor sativa early in veg.
But:
I am clueless!!!
Any help I get I will appreciate.
Thanks
shag


----------



## Melvan (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/plant-growth-regulators-poison-marijuana/


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info Mel.

Never did use them, now I am extremely glad I didn't.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2014)

Valuable information there, Mel.  I have never been much of one to give my plants crap that I don't know what is in it.  I think out that we will continue to find out that a lot of the things people make to manipulate the normal growth process contains bad things.


----------



## shaggyballs (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks to all for their reply!

This subject is still being debated everywhere I look......seems as though ALAR was the real bad one.

Some professional growers still swear by Paclobutrazol, saying that they use it on the cannabis personal crops.

It is very hard to see through the fog, It can be very confusing.
Gotta read more.
Thanks
shag


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2014)

What professional growers?  What exactly is the debate?  Seems to me that poison is poison regardless of how much you debate it.  Some commercial growers put yield over everything else and care little how they achieve it.  I would be very very leery of using anything like that on something I was going to ingest.


----------



## Melvan (Dec 6, 2014)

Humboldt Nutrients Deuce Deuce is a good product to use to slow/stop stretch and cause stacking. Contains none of the chemicals discussed earlier. Use it sparingly, 2ml/gal the last week of veg and first 2 weeks of flower, then 1ml/gal in weeks 5 & 6 to assist with additional resin production. 

http://www.humboldtnutrients.eu/index.php?page=deuce-deuce


----------



## shaggyballs (Dec 7, 2014)

Melvan said:


> Humboldt Nutrients Deuce Deuce is a good product to use to slow/stop stretch and cause stacking. Contains none of the chemicals discussed earlier. Use it sparingly, 2ml/gal the last week of veg and first 2 weeks of flower, then 1ml/gal in weeks 5 & 6 to assist with additional resin production.
> 
> http://www.humboldtnutrients.eu/index.php?page=deuce-deuce



How can you state this as fact, without proof?
Is this more Internet hearsay or can peer reviewed scientific Papers be provided.

How does this magical formula have the same action, but not the chemical.

Theses forums are full of this kinda stuff getting past around as truth, when it is false.
I am not saying your not telling truth.
Just show me it is true not hearsay.


----------



## shaggyballs (Dec 7, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> What professional growers?  What exactly is the debate?  Seems to me that poison is poison regardless of how much you debate it.  Some commercial growers put yield over everything else and care little how they achieve it.  I would be very very leery of using anything like that on something I was going to ingest.



The debate is whether this is Internet hearsay or is there REAL scientific data to back up these claims.

There are several professional growers 1 even states on the DUDE GROWS SHOW he uses it 1 time early as a spray.

And after harvest he had it tested for Paclo and he claims the test came back negative.

Several grape growers use it.
If you look for Uncle Ben on another forum you will see he still uses it on cannabis.

Foliar application seems to be the way to go, this eliminates soil residue.
I don't think all the facts are in.
Just my opinion.

Shag


----------

